# Another Baby Poop Question -- Is this normal poop?



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

I stopped dairy about 10 days ago because DD's poops were constant, foamy, liquid, and usually green. They were so constant that I could NOT get rid of the diaper rash, no matter how many diapers I changed.

So, now they're better (I think), but they're not the creamy, seedy stools I read about. They are no longer constant (1-2 big poops, 2-3 little ones).They're quite liquid, dark mustard yellow, no seeds, smell kindof sour/vinegary. They are explosive when they happen -- you can hear her poop across the room. Normal? Or still bad?


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I have been able to hear DS poop from accross the room since day 3. Totally normal IMO. The consistancy of your DD sounds about right too. I think you are both doing fantastic!

Doesnt it make you laugh when they get that look on their face and you suddenly hear this EXPLOSIVE noise in their pants? I get the biggest kick out of it.


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

It sounds right to me too. I can still hear DD poop from across the room because 1st: she grunts and 2nd: you hear it bubbling out


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissE* 
It sounds right to me too. I can still hear DD poop from across the room because 1st: she grunts and 2nd: you hear it bubbling out









laughup

I LOVE THAT!!!! I get a warm fuzzy feeling just thinking about it. lol!


----------



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

So no seeds, liquid, and vinegar smelling is normal, too? Geez, the things I obsess over now that I'm a mom!

Thanks so much!


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

nak

She is still probably processing the dairy out of her system; it can take up to a month. When my ds's were like that they were still recovering from the remaining dairy.
No seeds can be indicative of not enough good fats in your diet. Avocado and coconut milk/oil are some good easy sources.

It could be normal I guess (?), but my babies have only ever had that kind of poos when they were having an allergy/sensitivity.


----------



## marlee (Aug 29, 2005)

Please visit the allergy section. There are many wise women there on the topic of baby poop







I would say not normal. The vinegar smell is not normal and the liquid should resolve with more time if dairy is the only issue. Explosive seems an issue for my baby, a normal poop is not explosive. Pushing and then noise maybe. But just explosive, I don't think so. I would give at least 3 weeks. You will now when you're baby has reached baseline. If you are still wondering, then he hasn't, is my experience. Another issue people have is that you may have been occasionally getting hidden dairy, which delays baseline.
I went through all this as well and now at almost 5.5 months I have a baby with normal poop. I feel







that I didn't recognize how not normal his poops were from the beginning. I am so glad I know now how this was a sign of problems and got the help I needed and am eliminating dairy, wheat, and sugar.

Tons of info over at allegies!!


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

DD poop smells kinda sour. I don't think she has an allergy. It's a weird smell that - for some reason - only I can smell.


----------

